# Studded Leather Armor



## Van der Hoorn (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm a player in Scouring of the Gate Pass. We are leaving the city in guard uniforms as disguise. The guard uniform says "Studded Leather Armor", but it was removed in 4E. Is it the same as regular leather armor?


----------



## merchantsteve (Jul 20, 2009)

yes


----------



## Whimsical (Jul 20, 2009)

Also, "light crossbow" should be "crossbow" instead. Otherwise new players may try to shoot laser beams from their crossbow.


----------

